# Rope wrap or Oar Sleeves?



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Oar sleeves can be a pain in the rear to get on. Once on they work just fine. 

Rope wraps are often preferred by many open oarlock folks. The oars don't slide around nearly as much and they allow you to move the oars out or in a few inches and have the oars stay there once the wraps get 'brassed up.' I think someone posted a link on how to wrap your oars in the last week.


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

*Yeah I saw that....*

I got the how to instructions I guess I'm just lazy. I have rowed twice last season and my oar handles over lap allowing me to bust my thumbs a couple of times. Not fun. I have considered not messing with it but I really want to step up and row a local run with some class 4 drops in it and don't want to have to worry about busting my thumbs. The sleeves seem to be so easy but if the rope wrap is the suggested method then I guess I'll give it a go. Having never done it I'm worried about messin something up and screwing up an oar.
Thanks


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally don't like sleeves, sloppy and noisy (I fish so noise matters). Wrapping is super easy. You'll need 75-100 feet of rope per oar. I like to use a little carpet glue under the rope because I think it makes the rope stay tight a little better than without but this is not science, just my opinion.

Here's a quick tutorial (not bad). Hope noone minds the link
Duckworks Magazine

Or you could buy a new pair of oarlocks and go without rope or sleeves. The sleeve is built into the lock. The oarlocks are made out of stainless in Idaho Falls by a machinist. They're not cheap (150 a set) but I liked them so much I now have them on all of my boats. I'll forward the number if you're interested.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend having any overlap with your oars for whitewater - I actually prefer about two thumbs widths of a gap so I don't accidentally bash my thumbs. If you are going to run an overlap I would go for having a full handle length of overlap - about 6 inches. With the rope wraps you can pull the oars in by a couple hand widths and work slightly different muscles, then again with oar sleeves and oar rights you can do a similar thing - just turn the oars over and let the oar rights hold the oars in.

At the end of the day sleeves vs. rope wraps is a lot like pins vs clips. Some people have strong preferences, some don't, both work. You can always add a rope wrap to an oar later. Removing a rope wrap can be tough, especially if it is a factory job with epoxy. If you don't ave a preference I would just start with the sleeves, add the rope wraps later if you want them.

To make putting the sleeves on easier you can use a saw to slit them lengthwise - or sawyer will sell them to you pre-cut.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I put some oar sleeves on some new Cats this year, no problem getting them on.


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

*Interesting....*

Yeah Perdido I'm interested hearing more about your Oar locks. If you could get me that contact info I'd appreciate it. 

So Sawyer sells the Oar locks any others? thanks Raftus... I'll look into Sawyer if no other brand advice pops up. 

lhowemt- Did your oars have a Rope wrap on them first? I've heard that the epoxy can cause some problems. Don't know for sure just what I have been hearing from researching the forums hear and at raftzone.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Voting with $$*

Just ordered 120 ft. of black Pro-Line and four rubber donuts from Cascade Outfitters, to wrap my own sticks. 

I've rowed both sleeves (on bloody old Carlisles) and rope wraps with donuts on Sawyer woodies, and _strongly_ prefer the latter. 

One trick with sleeves is to slice a rubber donut bagel-wise and push it with the cut side inboard up over the sleeve— gives it a softer, nicer feel and quiets it down.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 13, 2009)

The oarlocks I use are made by Tom Dalik, owner of Dal-Fab Machine in Idaho Falls, ID. His number is (208 524-6162. I don't have an email addy or website handy or I'd give you that. Tom is a very personable guy with a good product. Give him a call.

I use no sleeve or rope or pins or clips of any kind. I run a counterweight and a stop mounted just below the handle on my oars. The freedom of movement and smoothness of this system is unparalleled by any other system I have ever used.


----------

